
Show HN: I made Linkpack, a filesystem-based link organizer for iOS - stelabouras
https://www.linkpack.io/
======
msh
I like that the data is stored on dropbox, so that I dont have to trust even
more people with my surfing data (instapaper/pocket).

~~~
jafingi
You trust Dropbox?

~~~
cschmidt
As much as anyone else. I think the point is you don't need yet another
provider, since I already have a dropbox account.

------
zomgbbq
I appreciate the straightforward and simple website that gets right to the
point.

------
autoreleasepool
The website is beautiful and performant (Safari on iPhone 6+). Great job. I
also love this idea. I was looking for something just like it.

EDIT:

[https://www.linkpack.io/terms/](https://www.linkpack.io/terms/)

I would love to see an inplementation of this from an org with a more
DuckDuckGo-like philosophy. Where personal and tracking information is simply
not collected.

~~~
msh
I emailed them about this, they claim its a error in the privacy policy and
will update it. They say it is referring to the case if you share your reading
list publicly.

~~~
stelabouras
Yep, it's just not being explained enough in our Privacy Policy. We will
change that.

Linkpack does not collect all of your links and sends them to our servers.
Only after tapping the share button in a particular folder, and only then, it
makes a request to Dropbox API to collect just the links of this particular
folder, in order to generate the page that you can share with your friends.

------
taylorzane
What are your plans to support other browsers? I would definitely jump ship
from Pocket if I had either a bookmarklet or a Safari extension; the notion of
dragging the link to a Dropbox folder feels a little too clunky.

~~~
stelabouras
We plan to create a Safari extension as soon as possible and a Firefox one
just after that. The first release of Linkpack was just an MVP, so we will
definitely add support for more browsers as we continue the development!

~~~
taylorzane
Fantastic, I'll keep an eye out for when that happens. Congratulations on
shipping!

~~~
stelabouras
Thanks! :)

------
overcast
Funny, I thought someone was posting one of my undocumented projects here.
[http://linkpackets.com](http://linkpackets.com) \- semi sort of related. But
it's an easy way(email tokens only) for me to keep track of a bundle of links
between the office and home, and also link groups of them to other people.
Maybe this is what I need instead!

Example, my RethinkDB packet.

[http://linkpackets.com/p/41Cqbtimx](http://linkpackets.com/p/41Cqbtimx)

------
jads
This looks great. Any plans to support (or at least provide an option for)
using Safari view controller? Maybe even with reader mode as a default option
(Tweetbot does this) which would probably eliminate the need for Readability.

~~~
stelabouras
Safari view controller was released as an API when we were further down in the
development of Linkpack. That said, while Safari VC has some handy features
like the reader mode, it does not let us do stuff like tracking the reading
progress or customizing the look of it to match the look and feel of the
Linkpack app. We do keep an eye on this API though.

------
thecosas
Congrats on shipping!

How are you planning to monetize and keep it going long-term?

~~~
stelabouras
Thanks!

Right now there a $1.99 IAP that enables extra functionality such as Reading
Progress, Narration and more but -as we are in a really early stage- this
might change in the future, depending on the features that will be
implemented.

------
techdragon
Please don't name things like this. The Linpack library and associated
benchmark is an old and well known piece of software.

------
wingerlang
What is the reason for iOS8 as the minimum requirement? Still on iOS7 here but
I'd love to use the app.

~~~
stelabouras
Linkpack makes use of some iOS8 APIs (it has a Share Extension, it uses the
UIVibrancyEffect and UISearchController etc) that would increase the
development time if we decided to support older versions. I understand the
frustration but this was a decision we had to make in order to speed up the
development. Plus iOS8+9 now make up the 94% of the install base according to
Apple: [https://developer.apple.com/support/app-
store/](https://developer.apple.com/support/app-store/).

~~~
wingerlang
I understand. Too bad for me.

------
m_eiman
Why only Dropbox and no iCloud..?

~~~
stelabouras
We do plan to add more cloud providers in the future. We started with Dropbox
as this was something that we have been already using in our daily routines,
plus it's the most widely used.

~~~
bossx
I'd use it with Google Drive, do you have a newsletter to keep folks updated?

~~~
stelabouras
Yep, here's a direct link to our newsletter form:
[http://eepurl.com/bCVL2v](http://eepurl.com/bCVL2v)

I will update the website soon to add a form for the newsletter there as well.

------
sw1tch
I only get an empty red page.

~~~
stelabouras
Uhm that's weird, what browser are you using?

~~~
sw1tch
Firefox with javascript disabled.

~~~
stelabouras
The disabled javascript is the cause of the issue here. The page waits till
all the images are loaded and then begins the initial animation. I will need
to find a workaround for people who have JS disabled. Out of curiosity though,
why is Javascript disabled in your browser? :)

~~~
sw1tch
Mainly because of speed issues. I often have 100+ tabs open and if every site
loads a gazillion scripts, Firefox becomes unresponsive.

~~~
overcast
So how do you use any of those sites without the scripts working?

